# Mein Mini



## zahnfee (12. Apr. 2012)

Hallo! 

Ich lese schon ne Weile mit in eurem schönen Forum und wollte mich endlich mal vorstellen. Ich heiße Sindy, bin 33 Jahre und komme aus Thüringen. 

Seit 2010 habe ich einen kleinen 145l Miniteich, in dem ich von Mai bis September eine Makropde halte. 

Hier ein paar Fotos:

Stand 2011                                       


 

 Makropode

März 2012




 



Wenn man eure schönen Teiche so sieht, bekommt man richtig Lust auf mehr. Hätte auch gern nen größeren, aber ich glaub da spielen die Männer (mein Bruder und mein Freund) nich mit.

Liebe Grüße
Sindy


----------



## mägi (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

hallo sindy,

willkommen bei den teichliebhaber.hier kannst du viel lesen und lernen. 

ich bin mägi aus der schweiz, erst seit herbst teichbesitzerin und in diesem forum.

dein mini ist ja ganz hübsch.

warum ist dein makropode ganz alleine?

liebe grüsse mägi.


----------



## pema (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Hallo Sindy,
einen sehr schönen Mini hast du da und auf den Froschlaich und den __ Bergmolch bin ich richtig neidisch...aber bitte sag mal, welche Pflanze ist auf dem Foto Nr. 4 zu sehen...das __ Schilf meine ich nicht Sie scheint ja wintergrün zu sein.

petra


----------



## zahnfee (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Hallo Mägi!

Da ich absoluter Neuling in Teich- und Aquarienhaltung war, hab ich mich blöderweise auf die Auskunft eines Zoofachgeschäftes verlassen.  Die haben mir 2 Pärchen Makropoden für meinen Miniteich und mein 54l Aquarium empfohlen. Im Teich hat sich schon angebahnt, was sich im Aquarium bestätigt hat. Mein Lieblingsmännchen wurde ziemlich aggressiv den Anderen gegenüber. 
Ich hab das Männchen behalten und die Anderen wieder zurückgeschafft. Mittlerweile halte ich die Makropode mit Schleierkardinalfischen zusammen und es funktioniert sehr gut. Bin am überlegen, ob ich die Kardinälchen mit in den Teich setze, aber da muß ich die Temperatur im Auge behalten. 

Mal sehen...


----------



## zahnfee (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Danke Petra!

Freu mich auch über die Bergmolche. Hab dieses Jahr schon 6 Stück. Die sind glaud ich schon fleißig am werben. 
Die Pflanze ist __ Nadelkraut - Crassula recurva.


----------



## pema (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Hallo Sindy,
 also mein __ Nadelkraut sieht ganz anders aus (die Blätter sind kleiner) und vor allen Dingen: es hat sich leider im Winter verabschiedet

petra


----------



## zahnfee (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Kunststück...Das __ Nadelkraut auf den Bild hatte ich erst neu eingesetzt. ...sorry hab ich vergessen dazu zuschreiben. Mein Cousin hat auch Nadelkraut und bei dem hat´s den Winter gut überstanden.


----------



## Darven (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

hallo Sindy,
ein richtig schöner, schnuckeliger Teich ist Dir da gelungen und auch dir Idee da Fischlein in die "Sommerfrische" zu lassen finde ich Klasse!!


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (20. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Andy,
wirklich ein schöner Teich, freu mich schon auf mehr Fotos . ABER:  Wenn ich lese, dass Du kleine Kinder hast (fast exakt so alt wie meine) dann muss ich natürlich fragen: Wie sicherst Du Deinen Teich denn? Unterschätze bitte nicht das Risiko. Ich habe deshalb einen Zaun (Höhe rund ein Meter) um meinen Teich gezogen (siehe Fotos in meinen Alben). 
Viel Freude weiterhin mit Deinem Teich!


LG R@iner
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------



## zahnfee (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Hallo!

@ Marlies: Danke. Meine Makropode kanns kaum erwarten, aber bei uns is es nachts noch ziemlich kalt.  Meine Pflanzen wollen durchstarten und dann wieder Eis auf dem Teich. Hoffe des wird bald besser, bin nämlich ein ziemlich ungeduldiger Mensch. 

@ Rainer: Glaub des war net für mich gedacht. 

LG
Sindy


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (21. Apr. 2012)

Stimmt. Sorry aber gestern Abend hat das Handy gesponnen. Musste den Beitrag drei Mal schreiben und landet er auch noch im falschen Thread 


LG R@iner
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------



## Fischnanny (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Sehr hübscher Teich. Mein __ Nadelkraut hat diesen Winter leider nicht überstanden, -20 Grad war wohl zu heftig. Auch mein __ Rohrkolben ist eingegangen. Weiter so viel Erolg mit deinem Teich und den Bewohnern.


----------



## zahnfee (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Hallo!

Aktueller Stand:


----------



## Schwabenteich (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Wow, sieht richtig toll aus, Dein Biotop. Du hast die amphibische Tierwelt ja wirklich komplett bei Dir versammelt. Das Foto mit den Molchen ist Weltklasse. 

Wie geht es denn Deinen Kardinälchen im "freien Wasser"?

Gruß

Christine


----------



## zahnfee (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Hallo Christine!

Den Kardinälchen geht´s richtig gut. Gar nicht so leicht die zu fotografieren, weil sie nur am rumwuseln sind. 

Die __ Molche sind ziemlich frech und stupsen meine Makropode gern rum, aber er lässt sich nix gefallen und stupst zurück.  Die verstehen sich wirklich gut.


----------



## zahnfee (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Kleines Update:

Endlich eine Seerose! Unser Neuzugang (kleiner Kater, den ich allein und abgemagert im Wald gefunden habe), hat gleich mal beim Fliegenfangen Bekanntschaft mit dem Mini gemacht.


----------



## Carlo (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Hallo Sindy,

hast du toll gemacht.....superschönes Teichlein.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## zahnfee (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Hallo Carlo!

Danke...


----------



## Bambus Mami (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Tolle Fotos, so ein feiner Teich! 
und so viele Froschis und Molchis!

Nur der Kater tut mir Leid!
Naja, nächstes Mal ist er vorsichtiger...

Viele Grüße
Bambus Mami


----------



## elkop (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

gratuliere, sindy, zu deinem hübschen und funktionierenden kleinen biotop.


----------



## zahnfee (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Danke! Freut mich, wenn´s euch gefällt.


----------



## zahnfee (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Hab meine Fische heute eingesetzt.

Aktueller Stand...


----------



## lotta (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Hey Sindy, 
ich finde deinen Miniteich richtig hübsch
 und äußerst liebevoll gestaltet
Manchmal ist WENIGER, ja tatsächlich MEHR


----------



## Schwabenteich (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Hallo Sindy,
Du warst ja echt früh dran mit den Fischen. Meine mussten bis heute im Winterquartier ausharren, weil das Termometer bisher nie mehr als 12 Grad gezeigt hat. Heute war dann der grosse Tag und der Umzug hat stattgefunden.


----------

